# Babies!



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats MannyP! When is your little one due?

Our little Bundle of Joy is due on 8 August . . . any other EhMacer's expecting?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hey Paul,

(do you sell Macs? Joking! heh heh) 

We're expecting our first on the 29th of June -- I'm hoping for Canada Day, but you never know. We had our second ultrasound about a month ago, and from what they can tell everything is going along just fine. The baby has been kicking a lot lately and I've been taking to talking to my wife's stomach more and more -- which he (yes, it's a boy; we couldn't wait to find out) seems to react strongly to.










I just finished painting the baby's room and we're getting ready to decorate it this weekend.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

We just moved last week to a bigger apartment and my father-in-law had painted the baby's room before we moved in. We talk to Peanut as if it were a she but the doctor thinks it will be a boy because of a slow heart beat. 

We call it Peanut because that is how big it was on our first ultrasound!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Amazing isn't it? 

Word to the wise: Heartbeats and gender are not directly related; our soon-to-be-little-one has, on average, a heartbeat between 140-150 Bpm. From what I've been told by our Doc and the UltraSound technician is the heartbeat can fluctuate depending on the fetus' activity, gestation period, or food eaten around that particular moment. My wife drank a bottle of apple juice before going for an UltraSound which made the little nugget very active (which is great if you get a video.)

It's amazing to see the development after a month or two... 


Loafer is another proud papa-to-be, and I believe he and his wife around around your due date, give or take...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Something must be in the water here.

I am 11 weeks into my second boy. 

Boy-o-boy-o-boy!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

hehehe....not suppose to tell anyone but we're due October 1st 

Can't friggin' wait I tell you.

I understand it's the size of a walnut right now......what a friggin' miracle it really is....brings a tear to me eye just thinking about it.

Anyone got a midwife, or having a home birth or anything different ?
What about the gentic testing.....have you guys done that ?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Oops! Me and my big mouth.

I've heard good things about getting a midwife, or a doola [sic?], and going to a birthing centre... as it stands most people would have one of several doctors who could deliver a baby, so it's not so much of a personal experience. We've talked about getting a mid-wife, but it's next to impossible in Ottawa/Gatineau to find someone without being on a waiting list prior to being pregnant (daycare is ever worse -- some places will only take names for 2007!) 

I don't think we'll be doing any genetic testing...


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Loafer said:


> ....brings a tear to me eye just thinking about it.


I've been through it twice now - 2 girls 5 and 2 and let me tell you, if it brings a tear to your eye now, wait until you get to hold them for the first time. An experience I think every (well, okay maybe not EVERY) man should should go through. There's nothing like holding your child for the first time. And witnessing the birth is definitely (or was for me) a life altering event. Everything gets put into a new, and better, perspective 

Congrats to all of you!! My sincerest best wishes


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RC51, I know what you are saying. The nurses at the hospital took a picture of me holding my son when he was 10 minutes old. To be honest, I rememeber that moment, but never saw anyone taking a picture..................or, if the truth be known, anyone else in the delivery room. Now, he is 18 1/2 and taller than me. Such is Life.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

All this talk about ultrasounds, peanuts, etc. really brings back the memories.

My little guy is a year and one month and he is just starting to walk, yet I still remember holding him for the first time. I tell you that one moment is enough to make even the toughest man cry.

Manny, keep talking to your boy. Call him by name. Once he is born, he will know who you are.

And if you guys think it is fun now, wait until six months and on. Then the fun really begins.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

RC51Pilot said:


> I've been through it twice now - 2 girls 5 and 2 and let me tell you, if it brings a tear to your eye now, wait until you get to hold them for the first time. An experience I think every (well, okay maybe not EVERY) man should should go through. There's nothing like holding your child for the first time. And witnessing the birth is definitely (or was for me) a life altering event. Everything gets put into a new, and better, perspective


This is so true, RC. When I first got to hold my oldest son (who just turned 5), I could feel my life change like something snapped. He was born hypoglycemic, and whisked away to recovery as he was pretty lethargic upon leaving the birth canal. The feeling of impotence and despair was overpowering, and when they brought him back to us five minutes later, I swear that my world changed when I came in contact with him. I am not a violent person (haven't been in a fight since I was 5), but I nearly punched the doctor and forced my way out of the hospital with my wife and child in tow. I can't even describe how much I wanted to scream "DON'T TOUCH MY BABY1!!" at the top of my lungs.

It's wonderful, it's magical, it brings out animal feelings, and you'll never be the same again. Lucky bastards.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

My duaghter turns 9 months tomorrow and it has been a fantastic ride so far (albeit a sleep deprived ride).
We went with a midwife and delivered at home. I can't say enough about how great they are. They do everything to make it the best experience of your life!!! The aftercare is so good, I wish every person who has had a baby could experience it.

Best of luck to all those expecting!!


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

We were recently informed that we - or Peanut!- had a high risk of a genetic birth defect and the doctor was worried by my wife's blood test results.

We had to make an appointment to see a genetic counsellor and the an amniosentesis the following day. Followed by a three week wait for test results to come back.

We were informed yesterday "that there is no hint of genetic or chromosomal abnormality" . . . so it looks like we are all set for a healthy baby girl! 

We proudly await the grand entrance of Keira Victoria . . .


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

How old is your wife/partner?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's great news Paul. Congratulations!


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

My wife has reached the ripe old age of 36 . . . conventional medical wisdom dictates that a womans eggs all go stale on her 35th birthday! I shall reach the grand age of 40 before my little one's feet hit the ground!

Thank you SINC!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

My wife and I can't have kids, so we adopted a little boy from birth. His birthday will be this April. For our situation, which is call a direct placement, began when my wife was approached by the birth mother (at her place of work). The birth mother said she was 24 weeks pregant and were we still interested in adopting. We said Yes! and we immediately found an agency. We were also very please to be invited to participate in the doctor visits with the birth mother and we were present at the birth (I got the audio version, not that it grossed me out or anything. I just didn't want to add a crowd). 
I love doing the Dad thing  and I am VERY in involved in day-to-day activities (get up in the middle of the night, change diapers, feed, play, make forts, test out Tonka trucks, etc)

If anyone is interested in the adpotion process, feel free to contact me with questions.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

I was under the impression that it is almost impossible for Canadians to adopt Canadian babies. My wife's best friend's friend (tenuous link I know but facts have been in Canadian newspapers) is contact with at least two families adobting babies from Vietnam with one family trying to adaopt a second child from the same family.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I was just curious about the age issue, since we had the same finding on one out of 3 of the screening tests. We opted NOT to do the amnio at the time. Since we are both science geeks, we looked at the statistics and determined that the chances of losing the baby were statistically higher than the chances of contracting defects.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

We opted for the amnio based on a 1 in 200 risk of losing the baby. Our possibility of defects was lower than 1 in 100 . . .


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

There you go. I think many people get the initial result, freak out, and head right for the room where the amnio is performed. A few deep breaths, some critical thinking and a good decision. 

And if you are young at heart and in relatively good shape, you are not too old to have a munchkin. In terms of mental preparedness and maturity it probably makes more sense than having them when you are 20. I've witnessed some interactions between 3 year olds and young parents that make it easy to realize how some undesirable behaviour is passed on generation after generation.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

> I was under the impression that it is almost impossible for Canadians to adopt Canadian babies. My wife's best friend's friend (tenuous link I know but facts have been in Canadian newspapers) is contact with at least two families adobting babies from Vietnam with one family trying to adaopt a second child from the same family.


Well, you're not to far from the truth. 
We were told to mention to everyone under the sun. At work, family functions, parties, where ever or whenever. You never know... friend of a friend, co worker, etc.

Yes, there are babies available. Just depends on the agency you go through. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

paul_sells_macs said:


> We were recently informed that we - or Peanut!- had a high risk of a genetic birth defect and the doctor was worried by my wife's blood test results...


I thought I would revive this thread with a big *CONGRATULATIONS* to everyone expecting. We have a 15 month old daughter and she has changed our lives (for the better of course). I'm surprised there has been very little advice offered to the new parents so I'll give a few pieces myself:

Paul: I know you've already received good news about the birth defect risk, but I think everyone should keep this in mind: Many of the processes used for these types of tests, have extremely high (as high as 80%) false positve results returned. Three perfect examples: My nephew was reported 85% likely to have birth defects, and our friends had two children both reported with 100% chance of down-syndrom before birth. All three children are perfect healthy, "normal" (I hate using that word) children. No signs of any type of defect.

Everyone: Three words: *The Baby Whisperer* by Tracy Hogg. We never found these books until our daughter was about 11 months old, but the things we learned in there were indispensible. She also has a website, with a message board at www.babywhisperer.com, where you can discuss things with other parents.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

paul_sells_macs said:


> Congrats MannyP! When is your little one due?
> 
> Our little Bundle of Joy is due on 8 August . . . any other EhMacer's expecting?


We have our first little one on the way any day now ... pretty wild times lemme tell you. Just looking at that belly, I'm like 'wow, there's a baby in there!'. And this one LOVES music, particulary early Kinks. This baby is gonna dance right out the womb (as T Rex puts it).

My inlaws have a cork board up with weight and gender predictions from most of la familia ... majority says bouncing baby boy.

Suddenly, everything has changed


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*Tick tock Tick tock*










The countdown has officially begun.

The baby is approaching 2 weeks overdue and the doctor is inducing on Monday. I'm taking leave from this board for a tiny bit -- partly for the baby, but also to get away from the craziness and attitude that has slowly saturated a lot of the discussions on this board. Life's too short so I'm trimming the fat, so to speak.

I will be posting an update for those interested (I'll be sure to include photos.) Thanks to those who've sent their best wishes! 

Cheers,


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Good Luck Manny. All the best to your wife as well.

Your life is about to change big time. In a good way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good luck, Manny.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Good luck Manny!

We'll be watching for some pictures of the little one.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

We were scheduled for induction Monday morning, but nature intervened -- at 12:00 am. Laura tracked her labor pains until they were around 5 minutes apart and woke me up to go to the hospital at 2:30 in the morning. We arrived at the hospital around 3:30 and were admitted into a private room. Things were progressing as they should so we rested (I slept) until 7:30. Around that point the monitors were showing the baby's heartbeat fluctuating between too low and too high (190 bpm) so the Doc decided to give Laura a caesarian because it looked like the baby was under distress.

The delivery was quick, and I had to receive the baby on Laura's behalf since the operation would take around 2 hours to put everything back. That gave me plenty of time to get to know the little fella. When Laura got back, she had lots of time to cuddle and get to know her little boy.

So... after all is said and done, he's healthy and happy. The stats: 9 pounds, 14 ounces. 53 centimeters from head to toe (20.8 inches) and was born at 11:40 today, July 11th, 2005.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations Manny!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

He's BEAUTIFUL!

Congratulations and all the best to all of you.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulations! This is one of the most wonderful and emotional times in life.
Enjoy.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Congratulations, Manny! What a sweet little baby.
How is your wife feeling?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The dear wife is feeling well. Much better than yesterday now the drugs have worn off and getting some real food in her for once. She managed to get out of the IV and the other "tubes" that necessitate being in bed for extended time... she's a trooper.

It's amazing how much you go through over the course of two days... a real roller coaster ride for sure. From feeling overwhelmed with happiness at the first sight of the baby to the frustration (and feeling of failure) at attempting breastfeeding. Today on the other hand was a good morale day for us and things are progressing nicely.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Manny!
Congratulations on everyone getting through this fine.
He looks great!

Right now, I'm having a drink to celebrate the birth of your baby. And then I'll have another drink to celebrate your wife's good health. And then another one to celebrate _your_ good health. And then another to celebrate that you live in Ottawa. And then another to... ...


No, seriously Manny - Fantastic looking bambino!

_After a hard day, a Terrier loves to have a wee drink. Or two._


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Manny, he is such a nice little baby! His picture warmed my heart this morning. 
Hope the nursing is going well now - that can be tough...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Congrats Manny!!!!
Good to hear everything went well and your wife is doing better.

A very cool little young man indeed.....all he needs now is some lessons in a real international sport.....like.....uuummm, soccer!

We started our pre-natal classes last week and after watching a video of a woman giving birth my wife nearly threw up. She's not one for pain and generally makes matters worse by expecting the ultimate worst.

Any words of wisdom from your wife that can help mine would be greatly appreciated 
and for that matter and words of wisdom from you to help me get my wife through it ?


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats to you Manny and your family!
What a fantastic feeling when your holding your little baby. It makes everything else no so important. I'm truly happy for you.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Thanks Loafer (and of course everyone else, too!)

We're still new, so I can only offer this:

-Don't panic when she wakes you up and tells you the contractions are close. She'll probably be told to take a bath for a little bit before going to the hospital -- this is a perfect time for you to shower and get everything loaded into the car. Make sure you have a change of clothes and an overnight bag... you're going to be there for a long time. 

-Be prepared for the worst case scenario. We weren't expecting a C-section so it made it very upsetting and worrying for us to know that she would be going through something that seems intrusive in order to deliver the baby.

-If your wife gets a C-section, the delivery will be very fast, and the recovery very slow -- the operation will take about 2 hours, and then some time for the recovery... so expect to see her three hours after the delivery. This time, however, will be spent getting acquainted with your child -- if you can stand being topless in an open area (you macho stud, you) it's best to hold the child skin-to-skin so it can bond. Just be careful... their first instinct is to find food so watch your nubs. 

-The aftermath of being a mother is quite messy and disgusting for women. Be accomodating and supportive.

-C-sections heal relatively quickly, but the after effects last a while -- your wife will need all the help she can get... chances are she'll be restricted to movement (no stair climbing, no lifting anything over 10lbs, etc.) so if she does get one, move everything to the main part of your house to help her out. Be prepared to take extra time off if you can, or make sure she has someone to be with her in your place.

-That being said... the medicine is great and the pain will be non-existant for the first couple of days. If she wants an epidural -- get it as soon as you arrive. Don't wait. They take their time at the hospital. It's amazing how much at ease Laura was after getting it. Be warned, it can stall contractions for some people.

-Breastfeeding... it's easy for some, not so much for others (like us). Be patient. The baby will catch on (and your wife will get used to handling and positioning) very quickly. You'll be surprised how much the baby will change over a day or two. 

-The nurses are there to help you so get as much info from them as possible -- AND pay attention to your prenatal classes. All nurses have differing opinions and some will downright confuse you at times (mixed messages.) Stay the course... you will know what the baby needs over time.

-Keep a notepad and document feedings (how long, and which breast) as well as when the baby "eliminates." It helps you keep track of what's going on and see how much they are eating (it'll seem like they aren't getting anything at first, but it's okay... it's part of the design to help mum produce food.)

-Learn how to swaddle a baby the right way... this can mean the difference between a content or upset baby. 

-Observe, observe, observe everything. The baby, the nurses, your wife, and time to eat meals. 

-Don't be afraid to ask questions... point things out that confuse you.

-Be involved.

-Make sure you be there... your wife needs you as much as the baby does, especially after a C-section. If you have friends to take care of affairs (pets) for you... then you can spend your days at the hospital.

-Get sleep.

and finally:

-Learn to go with your instinct. A lot of people will offer a lot of differing opinions on babies and pregnancy. Your prenatal class should cover most of everything you need to know... you'll find that you'll develop a "noise filter" for such stuff. 

Have fun, and take lots of pictures and video.

Cheers,



Loafer said:


> Congrats Manny!!!!
> Good to hear everything went well and your wife is doing better.
> 
> A very cool little young man indeed.....all he needs now is some lessons in a real international sport.....like.....uuummm, soccer!
> ...


----------



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations Manny!


-If your wife gets a C-section, the delivery will be very fast, and the recovery very slow -- the operation will take about 2 hours, and then some time for the recovery... so expect to see her three hours after the delivery. 

I must say I'm not sure why the surgery took so long or your wife. I had a scheduled C-section with my daughter and my next one is scheduled for Sept 23. I was in and out of the operating room in about an hour - about 20 minutes to get my spinal in and the baby out, maybe 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to sew me back up. I was nursing in recovery within an hour of delivery.

My book recommendation: 
The Happiest Baby on the Block 

I second Manny's recommendation to learn how to swaddle. I didn't do it after leaving the hospital, then tried in desperation in the middle of the night when my daughter again wouldn't settle after a feeding - it was magic for us!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> ...I've heard good things about getting a midwife, or a doola [sic?], ...


My sister-in-law had a baby last year and she had both a Mid-Wife _and_ a Doula (Sp.? I'm not certain).
Everyone involved felt both were necessary and very helpful. 
Her situation was different however, as her partner was not yet in Canada by the time of Samadhi's birth. So immediate family were the coaches and support.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Manny - Congratulations! I hope that it won't keep you from ehMac for too long! (And just how long is it going to be till Manny Jr. joins ehMac? )


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Manny.....much appreciated

Are we going to have a whip round and get Mannys baby "My 1st Mac"


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*2 weeks later...*

Thanks all, for the kind words and best wishes. 

Xander has a nice flat panel iMac G4 800 waiting for him to be old enough to use... which I'm sure will be great for surfing and e-mail by the time he starts walking. 

He's growing at an exponential rate (over an inch in length -- up to 22 inches from head to toe) -- never mind the fact that he outgrew some of his clothing before he was even born!  He seems to enjoy outings in the stroller... we also checked out Charlie and the Chocolate Factory at the at the local Coliseum theatre where he slept through the whole thing (I liked it at least... ). It's amazing just how businesses have become "baby" friendly with things like "Movies for Mommies" where they have an afternoon movie where people are encouraged to bring their children and even offer stocked facilities for diaper changes and a microwave to heat food.

I'm starting to wish I had taken a month or two for pat-leave.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great shots, MannyP. Mazel tov to you and your wife. I carried my son around in a Snuglie when he was that little. Now he is taller than I am, driving my car, and starting university in the Fall.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Manny, he is so darn cute!!! Sounds like things are going well which is great. Movies for Mommies (or Daddies) is one of the best things ever, I've heard.

Keep us posted and keep those pictures coming!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Manny, he is so darn cute!!! Sounds like things are going well which is great. Movies for Mommies (or Daddies) is one of the best things ever, I've heard.
> 
> Keep us posted and keep those pictures coming!



Thanks for the kind words. 

Things are going as well as one could hope -- sleep is still lacking at this point, but I guess it's to be expected at this early in the game.  I vowed if we have another baby that I would take a month of pat-leave, and try to help the Mrs. out a little more.

Xander's getting lots of "tummy time" which basically involves me lying on my back with the baby lying on my chest, belly down. It's amazing to watch him, what seems like hours on end, observe his environment. Naturally, his eyesight isn't quite as developed, and his ability to track is still a work in progress... but the curiosity is definitely there.

I may post more pics in here, or post a link to my member gallery; I don't want to flood the thread or anything. We've snapped about a hundred or so pictures so far! 

Thank god for digital cameras.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

sjb said:


> Congratulations Manny!
> 
> -If your wife gets a C-section, the delivery will be very fast, and the recovery very slow -- the operation will take about 2 hours, and then some time for the recovery... so expect to see her three hours after the delivery.
> 
> ...


Not all c-sections go well. My wife was told from our first ultrasound on that she would have to have a c-section so we found out a lot about it. We were told to expect what sjb went through, delivering fast, about an hour overall. Due to complications my wife spent about two and half hours in surgery, during which time I wasn't told anything, and couldn't see our baby (still not very happy about that.) 

The massive loss of blood caused by these complications also prevented her from breast feeding, but noone bothered to tell us that loss of blood affects milk production until after we were out of the hospital and the health nurse came by for her first at-home follow up visit. It made for a very difficult week of attempting to breast feed, and a very crabby baby that wasn't getting anything to eat. We switched to formula and things got better instantly. I am all for breast feeding, *but* if you can't or choose not to be prepared to be black listed by the hordes of fanatics out there that think it is the only way (including most nurses.)

I also want to add to my previous book reccomendation (The Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg) which I still stand by as the best thing to help with raising our daughter, with a second book:
The Baby Owner's Manual
My wife got me this book and it is absolutely hilarious. It is a book on taking care of your baby in the first year of their life, written in the form of a car owner's manual. It had lots of good information in it, most importantly, *swaddling techniques*. The "Burrito Roll" works fantastic.

I will wrap up with this last bit of advice. *Routine*, babies thrive off of routine.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Manny, I love 'bellytime' and miss it immensely. It must be one of the most satisfying activities in the world, bar none. 

Kids take to the computer quickly. Our daughter was doing 'stuff' with it when she was 2, likely before if we had let her. Now she says things like "Can I put on my Playlist" and "Can we watch a couple of Quicktime previews". Scary stuff.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

bhil, I agree with your assessment about the "hordes of fanatics out there" when it comes to breast feeding. It is approaching religious zealotry when you listen to some health care 'professionals'. I put that in quote because if they were professionals they would be offering people choices and letting them make their own decisions. My wife did breastfeed, but we did experience some of the small mindedness when investigating what was best for us. 

There is still a stigma the other way with respect to breast feeding in western society. People still get looks and harsh whispers when they breast feed their pups in public. Time to get over it people.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Carex said:


> Manny, I love 'bellytime' and miss it immensely. It must be one of the most satisfying activities in the world, bar none.
> 
> Kids take to the computer quickly. Our daughter was doing 'stuff' with it when she was 2, likely before if we had let her. Now she says things like "Can I put on my Playlist" and "Can we watch a couple of Quicktime previews". Scary stuff.


I never got "bellytime" as our daughter hated being on her stomach. But I could sit her on my knee (she could hold her head up on her own extremely early), and it was amazing to watch her look around and "see" what what was around her. Of course, that was back in the days whe nshe would actually sit still for more than 30 seconds at a time.

I agree with kids taking to the computer early. By 7 or 8 months our daughter had to have her own keyboard so she could bang away at the keys like Daddy. She's only 18 months so she isn't using a computer yet, but it's only a matter of time. On a related note, has anyone gotten their kids the LeapPad "computers", and what do you/they think of them?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

We don't have a LeapPad since we have the computer and lots of kids educational games on it. We have other friends that rave about them and the kids really love them too which is a bonus. With all the "levels" or "lessons" or whatever they are called, the Pad can grow with the kid up to a point.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

*Our little Angel*

Hi everyone,

My wife Stephanie and I just wanted to add our own little bundle of joy to this thread. Madison Patricia Kay Melski was born on August 20th, 2005 at 1:13pm. She was 8lbs 8oz and 21 inches long. She is our pride and joy.

Our baby's website 

Trev


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Congratulations TrevX, she's a beautiful looking baby.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Congrats! She's a sweetie!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife Stephanie and I just wanted to add our own little bundle of joy to this thread. Madison Patricia Kay Melski was born on August 20th, 2005 at 1:13pm. She was 8lbs 8oz and 21 inches long. She is our pride and joy.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for her to call me Unkie Wexew!  

Trev's my best bud! I'm so happy for him! Congrats dude!


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Congrats TrevX! She is definitely cute.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Trevor, when my son was 10 minutes old I first held him, and the nurse took a picture of me (although I don't remember it) holding Stephen, in a manner similar to your "Proud Papa" pic. He is now taller than me, and starts Memorial University in two weeks. Enjoy............


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Your first is very special, and those to follow will be guided by her. Congrats!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

So sweet.


----------

